
Chromium for Android patch lands to supports background playback - mmahemoff
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=121898
======
mmahemoff
This has been a long-standing issue for mobile web apps like Grooveshark and
Player FM which play full-length audio inside the browser. Unlike iOS and
stock Android browser, Chrome has always shut down the audio when switching
tabs, switching apps, or turning off the screen.

It's particularly been a problem as stock Android browser has a whole range of
other issues. Finally, it will be viable to play long audio tracks inside
Chrome for Android.

